# Bild bearbeiten!



## Blümchen (7. August 2005)

Hallo,

da ich gerade nebenher ein wenig Photoshop lerne wollte ich euch mal fragen wie man dieses Bild so bearbeitet hat, dass das dann so raus kommt wie das untere? 

http://lachschon.gamigo.de/screens/200308/M@duck-1061661246.jpg

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## Duddle (7. August 2005)

Nimm zwei Teelöffel hiervon, eine Messerspitze davon und eine Prise Erfahrung mit Photoshop.

Alles gut durchmixen, 2 Tage gären lassen und et voilá!


Duddle


----------



## Jacka (7. August 2005)

Mit einem Wunder...

Nein im Ernst, ich meine so:
Den Kopf frei gestellt und in den Hintergrund kopiert und etwas zusammen geschoben.
Mit dem Weichzeichner/Radiergummie die Haut geglättet und die Augenbraun nachgezogen.
Die Augen sind übereinander gelegte Ebenen (siehe Tutorials-Bereich).
Die Ohrringe waren schon aufwändiger, sie wurden irgendwo ausgeschnitten und hineinkopiert.
Größe angepasst und auch Farbe (z.B. Gradationskurven).

Wenn du die Schritte genauer wissen möchtest, sag bescheid.

Schau mal unter Dune-Link 

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Blümchen (8. August 2005)

Hallo Jacka,

danke für deine Beschreibung aber die Schritte sind doch sehr grob. Hab mir auch mal den Link von dir angesehen hmm aber ich blick das leider noch nicht so ganz, meinst du, dass du mir das auch mal etwas genauer schreiben kannst? Das währe echt ganz nett von dir. 

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## McAce (8. August 2005)

Du kannst auch NeatImage nutzen das ist ein Plugin und auch als kostenloses Demo
zu bekommen.

Such aber mal hier im Forum nach Schönheitskorrektur da wirst du ne Menge zu lesen
bekommen.


----------



## Leola13 (8. August 2005)

Hai,

mit dem Tipp  von Boromir :

-Bild öffnen
-zwei mal Strg-J drücken (duplizieren)
-oberste Ebene ausblenden (klick auf das Augensymbol)
-mittlere Ebene aktivieren
-Ebenenmodus auf abdunkeln stellen
-Gaußschen Weichzeichner anwenden (40%)
-mittlere Ebene ausblenden und oberste Ebene aktivieren
-Ebenenmodus auf aufhellen stellen
-Gaußschen Weichzeichner anwenden (60%)
-zur mittleren Ebene wechseln und die Deckkraft auf 40% setzen
-Hintergrundeben ausblenden
-neue Ebene erstellen und in der Ebenenpallette ganz nach oben ziehen
-Alt-Taste gedrückt halten und „sichtbare auf eine Ebene reduzieren“
(es entsteht eine reduzierte Version in der neuen Ebene)
-Hintergrundebene wieder einblenden, die beiden duplikate ausblenden
-oberste Ebene aktivieren und Deckkraft auf 40% stellen (allgem. Weichzeichnungseffekt)
-auf der obersten Ebene eine Ebenenmaske hinzufügen
-X drücken dadurch ist Schwarz die Vordergrundfarbe
-weichen Pinsel wählen und alles außer die Haut übermalen also Augen, Haare, Kleidung etc
-fertig


kommst du schon ein Stück weiter.

Das Buch von Scott Kelby  beschreibt eigentlich alle nötigen und möglichen Varianten um ein Bild zu verschönern. Kostet aber leider fast 50 €.  

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jacka (8. August 2005)

Ich versuch es mal zusammen zu schreiben!
)


----------



## kuhlmaehn (8. August 2005)

mh!? Ich will mich ja nicht einmischen aber Duddle hat doch oben genau die zwei super Tutorials gepostet die eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen lassen sollten.


----------

